# Re ads....



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

This likely doesnt qualify as a "technical" issue, but I find it pretty gross that I am getting ads here at the top of the site for ****** *******! Does not seem appropriate advertising when looking at a relationship forum!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

See?? I cant even type it out! LOL


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Right now there’s an ad on my page for mattresses ???


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

LOL I dont have the mattress ad! Mine was for the cheater's dating site!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

@3Xnocharm If you're still getting these can you try get the ads URL and a screenshot of it? Once we get that, we can send it to our ad opts team to be blocked.

Niall


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

https://adclick.g.doubleclick.net/p...eywords=728x90_summer4_062019_1&dclid=%edclid!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hello there,

Can you also provide me with a screenshot?
I need to double-check if this is a pop-up or our native ads.

Ed


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I did get a screenshot but cannot seem to get it to load or link to a message....


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

3Xnocharm said:


> I did get a screenshot but cannot seem to get it to load or link to a message....


Go into Go Advanced > Paper Clip Icon > Upload

Let me know if this worked.

Ed


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65281&stc=1&d=1565276781



Oh by the way, this ad was at the top of my page again as I was attaching this LOL


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Okay, thanks,

So that's our AdSense ads which are based on your own browser cookies, searches, and general interest.
They come from us, and I come across them on a lot of sites on the internet myself.
Browsers use meta-tagging to direct what they think are ads that you're interested in. 
Which of course, is not always accurate but also based on your own internet activities words entered into search bars and posts. 

Ed


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

I am always on my phone and l scroll down to the bottom and had to select the mobile app version. And it changed the people -toon to disappear. I have never used my laptop or home computer. Just wanted to throw that out there.


----------

